# Trail's end #307 and spooked deer



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Hunted this morning and thought I would try using trails's end 307. I have had good luck using in pre-rut. At first light a young doe came up wind of me and stopped dead in her tracks when she got near this scent about 20 yds. out. She backed out cautiously. Started to come through again, but then stopped and cautiously retreated. The hair on her neck was raised. I will not be using this again this season. Last thing I need to do is spook any deer. Not sure how a buck would have responded, but certainly if one was trailing the doe, he would not have come in. Has anyone else had any luck good or bad with this. That was the only deer I saw this morning and no deer in the evening. It did not seem like the deer were moving much today atleast in my neck of the woods.
LindyRigger


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Dad went out this morning and saw 8 Does and 7 Bucks. The only shots he had were at a spike, 3, 4, and 6 points. Not big enough for his standards, but they were moving in Holmes County. I am not going out this weekend, but will be in the woods next Wednesday thru Sunday. Best of luck to you guys!

BTW...I don't really use scents anymore. I have put wick's out 20 yards from my stand and had bucks stand right next to them and never paid one bit of attention to them. The best luck I usually have are with the bleat calls.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have to agree with you Lindyrigger. I have used it a couple of times over the last 2 weeks and one day sat out for 11 hours with only one button buck who stayed 50 yards away and yesterday morning for 5 hours and got skunked. I am starting to believe that these scents are created by anti-hunters. I have never been skunked in the last 10 years in this stand. In fact the scent I use smells like black licorache or something. It is terrible. It has a moneyback guarantee and I am going to use it. I think the anti-hunters want to see if it is working or not so they want us to send it back if we dont like it.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I have seen does spook from doe-in-heat scents & that's a problem if a buck is trailing that doe. But it sure draws in bucks that are out looking. I always use it during the rut & most of the bucks I got were following the scent trail & stopped to smell the rag placed in a shooting lane long enough to send an arrow. I usually buy whatever is on sale or the cheapest one. Is #307 a doe -in-heat lure or just an "attractant"?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I also i'm second guessing scents .The last two years this has happened to me also. Including this year .First two hunts i had out using tinks Both cases doe got 20/25 yards away STOPPED in her tracks and backed out slowly. NO movement from me .The last made the small 6pt follow her. Bottle was brand new .Third hunt did not put anything out and arrowed two does Same trail same stand same wind NO SCENT. I do agree calls are better then scents. Then agian i spooked a few using them also . Know pently of guys that swear by the stuff, But i'm not sure about them


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have had no luck using them.... but Deer Jam seems to work and using a scent bomb with vanilla extract instead of deer pee has had more than 40 deer come within 15 yards of my hunting partner this year.... bucks and does come in with their noses in the air trying to figure out where that smell is comming from. 

Try it... i am amazed how well it works....


----------

